# Billing Q9967



## adukic

I was wondering if you can bill for the entire bottle of contrast (Q9967) if you only adminster a partial bottle? Also, if we do not use the entire bottle on 1 patient can we use the remainder on the next patient or do we need to disgard the remainder? Any help is much appreciated.. Thanks!!!!


----------



## aa

*Q9967*

Do you still need help with this?  I can get you the website tomorrow with this information if you still need it.  Just let me know.
Amy


----------



## 634sg4fs65g4fg

I would like the website info please, thank you! Gail


----------



## TDEWAR

I bill Q9967 everyday i only bill for what ml's the tech uses. we get multi doses out of a bottle


----------



## donnajrichmond

adukic said:


> I was wondering if you can bill for the entire bottle of contrast (Q9967) if you only adminster a partial bottle? Also, if we do not use the entire bottle on 1 patient can we use the remainder on the next patient or do we need to disgard the remainder? Any help is much appreciated.. Thanks!!!!



For Medicare you can code for discarded drugs (including contrast) from single use vials, syringes, bottles.  You cannot code for the discarded if you use a multi-use bottle.  
Medicare contractors have the option to require to you code on 2 lines with modifier JW on the discarded amount or to have you total used and discarded and code on one line.  Your Medicare contractor will have an article on their website that states how they want it billed.


----------



## donna.christian@providence.org

*Billing for Contrast*

I've been out of the IR coding arena for five years and need help!
We are billing the professional component for our radiologists.
I noticed the facility is billing for contrast.  Does the Profee bill for the contrast, too? 
Examples: Q9967 or A9579 for MR or CT
Thank you!


----------



## llajon

I am billing for facility and Cigna is denying Q9967 as bundle code any help please!


----------

